# Advice for Moving to Japan



## JohnMtl

Hi everyone,

I will be moving to Japan in a few months. My company is in Tokyo (Minato) and the kids will be attending the Yokohoma International School.

Any advice on which neighbourhoods would be best to live in Yokohoma would be very appreciated as well as the quality of life in general in Yokohoma.

Thanks.


----------



## kakutoudamashii

Have you checked out Ishikawacho or Yamate?


----------

